# Fiberglass King Blank?



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

I have a Berkley B90-9' Buccaneer 2 piece, I am looking for a new blank with the same action as this one. This rod can cast a spoon for what seems like a mile, but I don't care for it being a 2 piece. There have been times that the top has loosened up and casted with the lure or bait. It has a real fast action, just wish it was a one piece. Anyone have any ideas on a replacement?


----------



## circlehook69 (Apr 23, 2010)

*If you really love the rod and the only issue is that it sometimes comes apart during fishing, put a little flex coat on the male connection of the rod and stick together....just an idea*


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted

I put some nail polish on the male end to tighten it up some but I put too much on and it wouldn't go all the way on. So I sanded it down, I know what's going to happen if I make it permanent one piece, I'm gonna need a two piece. Lol I would rather have another blank. Has anyone came up with some decent blank ideas?


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Rod Repair*



Randall2point0 said:


> Wirelessly posted
> 
> I put some nail polish on the male end to tighten it up some but I put too much on and it wouldn't go all the way on. So I sanded it down, I know what's going to happen if I make it permanent one piece, I'm gonna need a two piece. Lol I would rather have another blank. Has anyone came up with some decent blank ideas?


Are you familiar with a spigot ferrule? Sometimes; it's the way to go if you want to salvage a two-piece rod. 

It involves some work, but well worth the effort. C2


----------

